# [Review] Dell XPS 15 l502x



## Speedguru (25. März 2011)

*[Review] Dell XPS 15 l502x*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nun seit fast einer Woche den Dell XPS in folgendere Zusammenstellung:

-Intel Core i5 2410M @2,30GHz mit Turbo Boost bis zu 2,90GHz (Sandy Bridge)
-Nvidia GeForce GT 540m mit Optimus Technologie
-500GB 7200 u/min Festplatte 
-4GB RAM DDR3 1333Mhz
-15,6" B+RGLED Display mit 1920x1080 Auflösung
-Blu-Ray Rom Laufwerk
-Intel Centrino Wireless N 1030 Bluetooth Combo Card
-Backlit Tastatur
-9 Zellen Akku mit 90Wh
-DVB-T Tuner

Nun ja, ist nun nicht das Non-plus Ultra, aber ich denke ausreichend und als zweit PC ideal. 
Da ich schon sehr lange nach einem Laptop suche und auch schon einen Asus mit i7 2630 hatte, dieser aber wegen des Intel Problems zruückging und ich während der Suche stark auf Teste und Meinungen gehört habe, will ich den Leuten helfen, die auch auf der Suche sind und, wie ich, nicht mehr richtig durch den Laptopjungel druchblicken. 
Als erstes zu mir ein paar kleine Worte, ich heiße normal Alex, besuche die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums im Raum Stuttgart und bin 16 Jahre alt. 

*Lieferumfang:
*Der Lieferumfang ist nicht besonders umfangreich, wie ich finde, zu finden sind:
-Netzteil
-DVB-T Antenne (nur wenn man ihn mit DVB-T ordert)
-Treiber CD
-Zettel (also das ist wirklich nicht viel, nur so Quick start Guide und so)

*Äußeres:
*Der Laptop ist schlicht gehalten, sein Gewand ist silber, aus Metall oder auf der Unterseite aus Plastik. Das ganze sieht sehr wertig aus, auch nach dem anfassen macht der Laptop einen soliden und stabilen Eindruck, lediglich das Display lässt sich leicht eindrücken oder verbiegen, dies sehe ich aber nicht als Problem, da es wirklich nicht extrem ist. Klappt man den Dell auf wird man von einem 15" FHD Display angelächelt, die Handballenauflage ist einem dunkleren Ton gehalten, diese Fläche ist, wie die außenhaut nicht fingerabdrück gefährdet! Auch der Displayrand ist matt und man hinterlässt so keine hässlichen Fingerabdrücke beim benutzten, die einzigen Teile, die glänzen, sind das Display und der zwischenraum der exzellenten Chiclet Backlit Tastatur, die jedoch über e keinen Nummernblock verfügt. Recht und links der Tastatur befinden sich dei Lautsprecher von der Firma JBL, die Unterseite macht das Paar perfekt, denn dort sitzt ein Subwoofer. Über der Tastatur findet man den Einschalter und Indikatoren für Batteriezustand und WLAN, danben siedeln sich drei behrürungsempfindliche Tasten an, eine für den Soundmanger, den anderen für das Windows Mobilitätscenter und den dritten in der Mitte darf man frei konfigurieren, bei mir schaltet dieser das Display aus. Am oberen Rand des Displays befindet sich, wie bei Laptops üblich eine Kamera, die hier mit bis zu 720p auflöst. Das Touchpad hat meiner Meinung einen "Apple - Style", denn dieses ist relativ groß. Am oberen Rand befindet sich einen LED, die orange leuchtet, wenn das Pad ausgeschaltet ist. Das Basisteil ziert außerdem eine dünne Chromleiste.
Nun habe ich viel beschrieben, jedoch denke ich, dass die wenigstens davon schlau werden, deshalb lasse ich die Bilder sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Backlit Tastatur in ihrer vollen Pracht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das XPS im dunkeln

Verschiedene Ansichten im aufgeklappten Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das XPS Zeichen 

Zugeklappt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unterseite, mit Wartungsklappe, Akku und Subwoofer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Akkufüllstandsanzeige

*Anschlüsse:
*Leider sieht man die Anschlüsse nicht sonderlich gut auf den Bildern... deshalb erläutere ich sie hier mal:

Vorne:
-Kartenleser

linke Seite:
-1x USB 3.0
-Luftauslass

rechte Seite:
-Blu-Ray Laufwerk
-USB 2.0/E-Sata Kombo
-Mikrofonanschluss
-Lautsprecheranschluss
-SPDIF anschluss für Tonübertragung

hinten:

-1x USB 3.0
-Netztstecker
-Kensington Lock
-DVB-T Anschluss für die Antenne
-HDMI 1.4
-Mini Displayport
-Ethernetanschluss

*Eingabegeräte:
*
Ich finde die Eingabegeräte super! Die Tastatur im Chiclet Design ist klasse, ich kenn mich zwar nicht sehr aus, aber sie lässt sich gar nicht eindrücken, das Tippgefühl ist klasse, soll heißen Anschlag, Druckpunkt, alles super! Ich bin echt begeistert, mein Asus war da deutlich schlechter, die Tasten waren da eher wabelig und waren nicht im Chiclet Style aufgebaut, hier musste ich mich kaum eingewöhnen und das tippen funktioniert wirklich super, einziger Kritikpunkt ist der fehlende Nummernblock, jedoch finde ich das nicht weiter tragisch. Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist wirklich phänomenal, naja ok vielleicht übertreibe ich ein wenig, aber es sieht einfach nur Geil aus und ist in der Nacht echt praktisch! Als kleine Anlehnung an die Aplletastatur leuchtet eine kleine LED am Capslockzeichen, wenn dieser aktiv ist. Dieser Text entsteht beispielsweise auch auf der Tasta  
Das Touchpad unterstützt multitouch und funktioniert einwandfrei, es ist auch schön größ, damit man gut damit arbeiten kann auch ist die Oberfläche meiner Meinung nach perfekt, man spürt zwar was, aber es ist jetzt nicht zu rau. Außerdem ist es, wie der meiste Teil des Laptops unempfindlich gegenüber Fingerabdrücke.

*Sound:
*JBL verspricht guten Sound, und in einem Laptop 2.1 ist schonmal was, aber der Sound haut echt einem um. Ich hatte ja davor den besagten Asus mit Bang & Oulufsen Sound, jedoch hatte dieser keinen Sub, in allen Tests wurde der Sound gelobt, ich war eher enttäuscht, aber hier, ist der Sound Astrein, mein braucht gar keine Hifi-Anlage mehr, wie ich finde, man kann das System echt laut aufdrehen und der Bass ist für ein Laptop einzigartig. Also Daumen hoch für den Sound!! Auch die Software, die mithilfe eines Tastendrucks gestartet wird liefert gute Leistung, so kann man zwischen verscheiden Konfigurationen wechseln (Film, Musik, Gaming...) oder selbst einstellungen am Sound vornehmen.

*Display:
*Laut vielen Tests und Usermeinungen soll das FHD Display vom Dell XPS 15 ein Sahnestück sein. Der Asus hatte ein meiner Meinung sehr schlechte Display, die Farben waren ausgebleicht und der Kontrast war mies, deshlab war es mir wichtig nun ein gutes Display zu haben! Nun ja das Display ist einfach geil, mehr kann ich kaum sagen, alles ist super, selbst auf sehr gringerer Helligkeit kann man alles gut erkennen, dei Farben sind um Welten besser, als auf dem Asus, schwarz ist schwarz und kein grau-blau. Einfach nur klasse!! Ich weiß, das sagt vielleicht vielen nicht viel, aber ich kann das halt nicht irgendwie messen oder in Zahlen ausdrücken. Selbst meine Kamera verunstaltet das Bild total, trotzdem habe ich ein Bild angefügt, in dem gerade Batman The Dark Knight, von einer Blu-ray abgespielt wird. Jedoch hat das Bild einen starken rotstich, was aber in echt nicht so ist, das zu beweisen ist schwer... einen Bildschirm abzufotografieren bringt wenig. So müsst ihr mich einfach glauben, dass das Display klasse ist! 
Viele sagen FHD auf 15" ist übertrieben, naja wie man es nimmt, ich sehe keine Nachteile, Internetseiten werden voll angezeigt und auch für Programme hat man einfach mehr Platz, auch ist alles extrem scharf! Falls man was nicht lesen kann ist es ein Einfaches es zu vergrößern, einfach strg+ drücken und fertig, das Display tut auch gut interpolieren, so kann man Spiele zum Beispiel auch auf einer niedrigeren Auflösung spielen ohne nur noch Pixel zu sehen. Und wenn man dann eine Blu-Ray einlegt und sie schaut weiß man warum man das Geld augegegen hat, das Bild ist superscharf, der Sound Oberklasse (für einen Laptop) - einfach geil! Ach hier, ich schreibe gerade diesen Text, das Bild ist einfach super scharf und man hat viel Platz - klasse! Einziger Nachteil: Glare. Das Display spielgelt halt einfach, was man, glaube ich nur unschwer erkennen kann auf den Bildern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Leistung/Gamingtauglichkeit:

*Der Laptop besitzt einen i5 mit Sandy Bridge Architektur, das verpsricht Leistung! Natürlich ist ein i7 stärker, jedoch limitiert die Grafikkarte dabei, wie hier schön dargestellt wird: Intel Sandy Bridge Prozessoren im Gaming Test - Notebookcheck.com Tests
In Multimedia Aufgaben ist der Laptop flott unterwegs, auch wenn mehrer Programme nebenher laufen. In Spielen kann man selten die volle Auflösung ausreizen, das die Grafikkarte doch nicht so schnell ist. Getestet habe ich bisher nicht allzuviel.
League of Legends (ein online Spiel, DotA Klon) läuft auf hohen einstellungen in 1920x1080 flüssig. Bad Company 2 läuft in 1366x768 und mittleren Einstellungen auch subjektiv flüssig, die FPS habe ich nicht gemesen. Black Ops läuft etwas komisch, da werde ich nochmal nachschauen, auch Optimus funktioniert gut, so gab es bis jetzt kaum Probleme, das automatische umschalten bereitet keine Probleme.
Ich denke ich werde, wenn erwünscht noch weiter Sachen editieren, so kann ich FPS Zahlen nennen und andere Spiele antesten, über Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.
Die Festplatte ist deutlich flotter als die meines Asus, hier ein Screenshot von HD Tune:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 
Laustärke/Emissionen/Akkulaufzeit:
*So nun kommen wir für viele eigentlich zum wichtigesten Punkt eines Laptops. Ist er laut? Bleibt er kühl? Wie lange hebt der Akku? Letzteres ist super, der Akku hält locker 5 Stunden mit WLAN und "normaler" Helligkeit ohne große Stromsparmaßnahmen, soll heißen Hintergrundbeleuchtung an, Aero an usw. Wenn man nun noch etwas mehr draufachtet und auf Aero verzichten kann sind denke ich schon fast 7 Stunden drinn, ohne WLAN würde ich sogar auf 8h erhöhen, diese gute Leistung ist auf den Akku zurückzuführen, der 9 Zellen hat und dadurch auch auf der Unterseite etwas absteht, was aber wie ich finde nicht stört. Im Gegenteil, dadruch kann man angenehmer tippen und der Belüftung wird auch geholfen.
Den Stromverbrauch kann ich nicht messen, da ich kein Messgerät besitzte.
Am Ende kommen wir nun zum größten Kritikpunkt: Die Lautstärke. Beim surfen im Net geht der Lüfter eigentlich gar nicht an, nur manchmal jault er für 3 sekunden auf, was etwas nervig ist, aber da das nicht allzu oft passiert juckt es nicht weiter. Man hört nut die Festplatte, die aber nicht sehr leise ist, trotzdem ist das Geräusch keineswegs störend. 
Wenn man nun aber den Lappi belaset (z.B.: Spiele) kann dieser schon aufdrehen. In League of Legends, das ja selbst in FHD läuft, ist er noch sehr zurückhaltend, wenn man aber nun BC2 anschmeißt, weiß man, dass das Gerät arbeitet, man hört den Laptop deutlich, dennoch ist es nur ein konstantes rauschen und kein klackern oder ähnliches. Aber der Pegel ist halt wirllich nicht niedrieg. Man hört ihn schon deutlich, manchmal ist es sogar etwas störend, wenn man aber zum Gamen ein Headset aufsetzt wird es, so denke ich, sich in Grenzen halten. Dies ist meiner Meinugn nach der größte Kritikpunkt, es kann sein, dass sich dies mit der Zeit etwas beruhigt, d.h., dass Dell eine neue BIOS Version rausbringt, die dies ein bisschen dämmt, aber das kann man jetzt noch nicht wissen.

*Probleme:*
Probleme gibt es wenig, trotzdem will ich hier einen Punkt ansprechen:
Ich wollte über HDMI einen FHD Fernseher ansteuern, dies klappt auch, aber nur in zwei modi, d.h. nur wenn man ihn als erweiterten Desktop verwendet oder wenn man das Bild nur auf dem Flachbildfernseher sehen möchte. Wenn ich aber mein Bild klonen möchte, funktioniert dies nicht, da anscheinend, das interne Display über die Intel Grafikkarte angesteuert wird und das externe über die GeForce, so kann das nicht klappen... das ist sehr schade, da ich es gerne benützen würde, als kleines nächstes Problem gäbe es nun noch, dass der LAptop über keinen VGA Ausgang verfügt, sondern nur Mini Displayport.. das heoßt für Präsentationen in der schule z.B. benütigt man einen Adapter, ich habe mir so einen bestellt und dieser ist bereit angekommen, zum testen bin ich noch nicht gekommen, jedoch werde ich das nachholen. Falls jemand eine Antwort auf das obige Problem hat, würde ich mich sehr verbunden füllen, dass er dies schreibt.

So ich bin nun am Ende meines Reviews, ich hoffe es hilft vielen Leuten, über Kritik, Anregungen und Wünsche würde ich mich freuen!! 

Grüße

Alex


----------



## entdecken (30. Juli 2013)

Hier ist ein neuer ersatzakku für DELL XPS 15 akku wiederaufladbarer DELL XPS 15 li-ion laptop akkus, akku mit hoher qualität und güstigem preis. Alle unsere ersatzakkus und akkupacks für DELL XPS 15 akkus sind ganz neu.


----------



## entdecken (3. August 2013)

Bitte die ersatz akku Dell model DELL XPS 15 nicht fallen lassen, werfen auseinander nehmen und nicht in das direkte Sonnenlicht legen. Es könnte die Funktionsunfähigkeit der DELL XPS 5 Akku kaufen verursachen.


----------

